# modify a tracker 1542 for comfort



## slipsinker (May 31, 2012)

I bought this 12' sea king last year to be able to get out on the water fish get some physical therapy (upper arms and shoulders and back) but my condition requires me to change positions, sit , stand and recline. I could not for the life of me stand in that 12 footer. I had it almost 3/4 of a year and only took it out about 6 times just for the reason i was forced to sit the whole time without being able to stand. Solution... clean up the boat paint it up as well as the trailer, make a few bucks and roll it over into a more stable boat. 

Solution
1) purchase larger flat bottom jon - tracker 1542
2) add level floor and frt deck
3) frt and rear trolling motors
4) electric start 9.9 or 15 hp mercury
5) add comfortable seating
6) must be able to load and unload from trailer with little effort.

Hopefully with these changes ill be able to extend my time on the water

Picking up the tracker tomorrow!


----------



## slipsinker (Jun 1, 2012)

Hooking up the trailer and picking up the jon boat today! pretty excited to be able to start working on it


----------



## overboard (Jun 1, 2012)

don't know all you need, but:
teflon bunk slicks, to help with loading and unloading
could put small electric winch on, instead of hand crank, to pull boat onto trailer.
electric anchor winch for anchor.
maby something other than a boat seat to sit on, like off a zero turn lawnmower or something like it. they may be pricey, but they sure are comfortable.
just some ideas! 
and the flat floor will really make a difference. keep it low and it should be stable.


----------



## slipsinker (Jun 1, 2012)

"Overboard" some great ideas... lol... definitely a priority with me. I dont want to worsen my condition. First thing i tested when i got the boat home this afternoon is to test the fit the bass pro camo recliner ...was a no-go


----------



## slipsinker (Jun 1, 2012)

Just got my baby home this afternoon... it was pouring so hard when they set it on the trailer i didnt even set the frt roller.


----------



## overboard (Jun 1, 2012)

slipsinker said:


> "Overboard" some great ideas... lol... definitely a priority with me. I dont want to worsen my condition. First thing i tested when i got the boat home this afternoon is to test the fit the bass pro camo recliner ...was a no-go


 :lol: I actually thought of mentioning a recliner :lol:


----------



## slipsinker (Jun 2, 2012)

Added the Fulton 44" trailer guides. Since the bunks were mounted low horizontally to the trailer frame rail i reversed the mounting in this install instead of raising the bunks.


----------



## slipsinker (Jun 2, 2012)

Been looking for a 9.9 or 15 merc on craigs list but having no luck. $2600.00 NEW!!! Yikes!


----------



## novaman (Jun 2, 2012)

Put in a grab rail like the mud motor guys use for leverage to stand and a balance point if needed. Nice way to start , with a clean slate. Congrats! =D>


----------



## slipsinker (Jun 3, 2012)

Novaman.... great idea... wheels are turning


----------



## slipsinker (Jun 7, 2012)

My trailers never see the water without protection... bearing buddies


----------



## slipsinker (Jun 7, 2012)

Some cleats..


----------



## slipsinker (Jul 27, 2012)

well took a long pause on doing anything major, decks etc till hard water season sets in. This si the way im fishing my rig right now. Just a basic setup. my main goal was accomplished with purchasing this rig... i am able to finally say i can now change positions comfortably and be able to walk around. the boat is that stable. However i discovered that i no longer have the sea legs i once had before my back injury. I will be needing that assist rail after all.


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (Jul 27, 2012)

"hard water season"

Never heard it put that way. Then again I don't see much hard water down here!


----------



## tnriverluver (Jul 27, 2012)

I hear you on the sea legs!! I had to give up fishing for ten years because of that. Fell into 45 degree water twice in the span of thirty minutes during a bass tourney. Came home and sold my three boats within the next week. With God's grace last Jan. 2011 my legs finally got stable enough to safely start back!!!! I wish had had seen a rail installed like this disabled Vets boat has back then.


----------



## slipsinker (Jul 28, 2012)

tnriverluver said:


> I hear you on the sea legs!! I had to give up fishing for ten years because of that. Fell into 45 degree water twice in the span of thirty minutes during a bass tourney. Came home and sold my three boats within the next week. With God's grace last Jan. 2011 my legs finally got stable enough to safely start back!!!! I wish had had seen a rail installed like this disabled Vets boat has back then.



tnriverluver glad to see you got some of your sea legs back. I was shocked when i injured my back 6 yrs ago and could not even walk on my mothers pontoon boat on a calm lake.


----------



## Scott1298 (Oct 21, 2012)

Slipsinker, what's that vertical piece of pvc pipe doing attached to your transom?


----------



## slipsinker (Oct 22, 2012)

Scott1298 said:


> Slipsinker, what's that vertical piece of pvc pipe doing attached to your transom?



I temporarily replaced a suction mount for my transducer with a vertical pvc pipe and a c clamp to mount to the transom. The suction cup mount would continuously fail while out fishing. I have since replaced the portable fish finder with a humminbird PiranhaMAX 170 With a trolling motor mount.


----------



## slipsinker (Apr 7, 2013)

Added oar locks and oars for skinny water fishing.


----------



## slipsinker (Apr 7, 2013)

Oars...


----------



## slipsinker (Apr 7, 2013)

Found a brand new coleman 5hp 4 stroke at close out for over 33 % off!! I was looking at 30 year old outboards pretty close to that price. I will eventually transfer this motor to my future Gheenoe 13. Still looking for a power plant to push this tracker at least 15 to 20 mph and an electric start. 

Now for the grueling 10 hour break in period.


----------



## tnriverluver (Apr 7, 2013)

15-20hp will get you the speeds you want. I have a 20hp merc 4 stroke on mine and after a lot of heavy weight adding mods along with 100lbs of gear, me and my 55lb Austrailian Sheperd am getting 26 mph. I put an old 1965 merc 9.8 on this boat when i first purchased it and with just me and no mods yet it would run probably 15mph and it did not run perfectly. For the price difference and no weight difference, buy a new 20hp over the 15 IMHO.


----------



## slipsinker (Apr 7, 2013)

tnriverluver said:


> 15-20hp will get you the speeds you want. I have a 20hp merc 4 stroke on mine and after a lot of heavy weight adding mods along with 100lbs of gear, me and my 55lb Austrailian Sheperd am getting 26 mph. I put an old 1965 merc 9.8 on this boat when i first purchased it and with just me and no mods yet it would run probably 15mph and it did not run perfectly. For the price difference and no weight difference, buy a new 20hp over the 15 IMHO.



Tnriverluver thank you for the speeds and will be considered for the final buying decision. 20 hp seems to be the target motor for me . I do have a 9.8 merc that needs the lower unit rebuilt but is tough for me to pull. I probably will have the unit rebuilt and use it till i purchase a 20hp then put it on the market.


----------



## slipsinker (May 3, 2013)

Really like these nylon tapping blocks for transducer mounting. Two 1/8 " diameter holes and ss sheet metal screws for attachment. Really saves the transom for hole repair when swapping out fish finders.


----------



## slipsinker (May 3, 2013)

New Lowrance Elite7 HDI... nice upgrade from the piranha max.


----------



## slipsinker (Jun 12, 2013)




----------

